# The holiday survival and low-cal dessert recipe thread.



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have found that I eat fewer real desserts if I also serve some healthy desserts. I thought we might share some healthy recipes!

I have not tried this one but it looks pretty good: it is from a garage sale book of jello recipes

Instant pumpkin pie

1 pie crust, which can be a baked pie crust or a graham cracker one.

Filling. Blend 1 cup of solid-pack pumpkin, 3/4 tsp pumpkin pie spice, 1 small package of sugar-free instant vanilla pudding mix, 2/3 cup cold milk, and 1 3/4 cup Cool Whip.

Chill about 2 hours, and garnish with Cool Whip.

*Recipe may be doubled using a 16 once can of pumpkin and a 9 inch pie shell.
.....................................

My usual Holiday strategy is to eat more of the main course (turkey) to keep myself from eating things like candied yams. And I eat healthy desserts like sugar-free jello and fruit creations to reduce the amount of unhealthy desserts that I eat. It works REASONABLY well, though nobody is perfect. I cannot resist eating a lot during the holidays but WHAT I eat is often pretty healthy! 

What are other folks survival stratagies? Favorite healthy holiday foods?


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

I like your strategy, Terri. While I don't do a low calorie diet, your strategy of making desserts that you can eat is along the lines of what I was thinking of doing this year, rather than say, "I'll get back to healthy eating after the holiday." 

My favorite holiday foods are mashed potatoes and gravy---I know---no real way to make that healthy! I'll probably eat more turkey this year, have a small amount of mashed potatoes and gravy, some veggies, and if I can swing making a sugar free low carb dessert, I'll eat some of that.

I wonder if your pie could be made with fresh pumpkin? I've got some growing in the garden this year.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I don't see why you couldn't make it with a fresh pumpkin: I decided I had to cook up some butternut squash and so I made a pie out of that this week (though I did not use the low-sugar recipe as I was making it mostly for my family)

I have another butternut to use and I am thinking of using the low-sugar recipe so that I can enjoy a wedge of pie instead of a sliver.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Terri said:


> I don't see why you couldn't make it with a fresh pumpkin: I decided I had to cook up some butternut squash and so I made a pie out of that this week (though I did not use the low-sugar recipe as I was making it mostly for my family)
> 
> I have another butternut to use and I am thinking of using the low-sugar recipe so that I can enjoy a wedge of pie instead of a sliver.


OH! You are reminding me that I was actually thinking of making something like pumpkin pies but with all the Hopi Pale Grey squash I have canned on my shelf. I didn't know if that was a possibility, but seeing that you have done it, perhaps it's worth a try. Great way to get some veggies in.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have decided to make a pumpkin pudding (AKA pie filling) instead of pumpkin pie, using sugar-free vanilla pudding, my own butternut squash, milk, and either cream cheese or whipped topping. Today I should bake the squash with the spices so that the spices can flavor the dish.

My blood sugar has not been good, lately: I have finished the course of steroids I was on but it is still affecting my blood sugar. Steroids will do that. It means that some things I usually have on holidays would not be good for me: I make a decent sugar-free pie but this year I will skip the crust and have sugar free pumpkin pie filling instead! I WILL have some stuffing, but I will try to keep everything between 2 and 4 carb exchanges, dessert included. 

One year I had a fine blackberry pie: I used a pre-baked shell and I made the filling on top of the stove. I cooked the berries with water and cornstarch, took it off of the stove, and when it was cool enough I stirred in a LOT of nutrasweet! Then I poured it into the pie shell. The top was not attractive and so I garnished it with berries and we ate it with cool whip. 

It was delicious, but just fruit alone is high in carbs and so, not this year. Pumpkin pie filling would be better for me and so pumpkin pie filling is what I shall have. Instead for fruit I will have sugar-free jello with peaches and bananas.


----------

